# Jobs



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

https://www.indeed.com/q-Electrician-l-Alaska-jobs.html?vjk=08652462b4e15e8c


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

mbovee said:


> Does anybody know of any good companies hiring entry level guys? I attended NLC and have an unrestricted cdl.
> Any ideas are much appreciated


what is your location?
we have guys here from the NWT in canada to florida, and main to southern cal, and everywhere in between
if you are willing to move most of us can give you an opportunity to check
if you dont want to move give us an area of your choosing


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

mbovee said:


> Does anybody know of any good companies hiring entry level guys? I attended NLC and have an unrestricted cdl.
> Any ideas are much appreciated


If NLC = _Northwest Lineman College_ I suggest checking with electric utilities and also with contractors who cater to public utilities, such as MasTech.


----------



## mbovee (6 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> what is your location?
> we have guys here from the NWT in canada to florida, and main to southern cal, and everywhere in between
> if you are willing to move most of us can give you an opportunity to check
> if you dont want to move give us an area of your choosing


I'm currently in north Texas but I am up for a change. I'd like a colder climate. preferably Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, Colorado. somewhere like that.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

mbovee said:


> I'm currently in north Texas but I am up for a change. I'd like a colder climate. preferably Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, Colorado. somewhere like that.


if you are interested in instrumentation/plc work
talk to @just the cowboy he is in colorado
and he is always looking for trainees and entry level people


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

start reading the past threads on here and check out the location of any person whose work sounds interesting to you
as i said there are many of us almost every where, plenty up north
i am in north central la, so too far south


----------

